# Ein Haus aus Tagträumen bauen



## CarlitosMS

Hola a todos:
Me gustaría saber el significado de esta expresión, no sé si estamos ante otro caso de ritmo y métrica ajustados al contexto.

Aquí el contexto:
Komm', mach aus mir einen Clown
Du, Akrobat ohne Seil, flieg mit mir durch die Zeit
Ein Haus aus Tagträumen bauen
Wahrheit oder Betrug? Kein Problem weit und breit
(Die Welt dreht sich verkehrt, Stella Jones - 1995)

LG und noch ein schönes Wochenende!
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Alemanita

El diccionario Pons da para Tagtraum =  el soñar despierto (tal como lo dice literalmente la palabra alemana: sueño de día, cuando se supone que se está despierto).
Construir una casa hecha de sueños, sí, es algo poético, pero fácil de entender, al menos para mí.
¿O no entendí tu duda?
Saludos.-


----------



## CarlitosMS

Gracias por tu amabilidad, también tenía una duda relacionada con la puntuación de la frase "Wahrheit oder Betrug", pero para eso tendré que crear otro post, me parece.


----------



## bwprius

CarlitosMS said:


> Gracias por tu amabilidad, también tenía una duda relacionada con la puntuación de la frase "Wahrheit oder Betrug", pero para eso tendré que crear otro post, me parece.


No será necesario, creo.

En todo caso, yo no veo problema alguna con el signo de interrogación.

El autor, o sea el poeta, solamente pregunta si todo eso de lo que está hablando es verdad o es un fraude.

Por lo que has puesto, el autor usa comas pero no puntos - supongo que se tratará de la _dichterische Freiheit_.


----------



## Memories

Creo que la palabra _ensueño_ se ajusta más a Tagtraum. 

Por lo demás, ¿no debería haber escrito _bau' _en vez de _bauen _para mantener el imperativo?


----------



## bwprius

Memories said:


> Creo que la palabra _ensueño_ se ajusta más a Tagtraum.
> 
> Por lo demás, ¿no debería haber escrito _bau' _en vez de _bauen _para mantener el imperativo?


No, porque es una frase en infinitivo. Si añadiéramos "ich will", obtendríamos

ich will ein Haus aus Tagträumen bauen


----------

